# How much is a 2005 Gravely Zero Turn Mower with a 50 inch cut?



## DoctorQJW (Jun 16, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a used 2005 Gravely Zero Turn Mower with a 50 inch cut and a Kohler engine. The local shop in Conway, AR has a price tag of $1200. I want to know if that is a good price. I don't have the Grounds Maintenance Equipment Blue Book, so I don't know if this is over priced.


----------

